# Da ich



## Knispel (10. Februar 2005)

nach rund 30 Jahren Gewässerwart aufhören will ( hab ich mittlerweile ), gebe ich meine von mir geschriebenen ( ganz stolz sein ) 
GWW - Programme : Biologische, Chemische H2O Untersuchung, K - Faktoren usw. in alle Welt ab. Sind Exeldateien , rechnen automatisch, kosten nichts wer will, ;
mail an . raimue@freenet.de
hier in Bremen rechnen sie alle damit.


----------



## atair (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Da ich*

Det is ja mal 'ne Idee! Danke schöööön!!!!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Da ich*

Tolle Sache ...
E-Mail kommt 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Dorsch1 (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Da ich*

Super und besten Dank. #6  #6 

Mail an Dich ist raus.


----------



## ollidi (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Da ich*

Das finde ich äußerst nett und selbstlos von Dir. So etwas suche ich für unseren Gewässerwart auch.
Mail ist raus. :m


----------



## charly151 (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Da ich*

Prima Angebot:g  , Mail geht sofort raus.
Besten Dank im vorraus
und viel Petri Heil

Charly


----------



## bolli (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Da ich*

A #6 uch so, Super!


----------



## THD (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Da ich*

Klasse Angebot Rainer,
da kann man doch nicht nein sagten.
Viele Dank, mail ist draußen.

Grüße THD


----------



## Wedaufischer (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Da ich*

Tolle Sache. Eine Mehl ist raus. Schnmal danke. :m


----------



## Truttafriend (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Da ich*

Das find ich klasse von dir Rainer.

mehl ist auch von mir unterwegs... #h


----------



## C.K. (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Da ich*

So etwas hätte ich auch gerne! Mail ist unterwegs.


----------



## Tim Truckle (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Da ich*

Vielen Dank für Dein Angebot, Rainer! Mail ist gerade raus ....


----------



## bernie1 (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Da ich*

Vielen Dank Rainer, finde ich Sper von Dir. Mail ist gerade raus ....
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## Knispel (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Da ich*

Freud mich, dass euch die Dateien gefallen und das ihr damit weiter arbeiten könnt. Gebt sie ruhig unter Euren bekannten Gewässerwarten ( vor allem den jungen ) weiter, denn weiß ich wenigstens, dass sie noch zu etwas nütze sind.....Nochmals, in dem Programm zur biologischen Wasseruntersuchung nach DIN 38410 habe ich Makros eingebaut, damit das Programm komfortabeler läuft, es sind KEINE Vieren, Würmer oder sonstige Untiere enthalten, ich würde niemals etwas verseuchtes weitergeben, nur um noch einmal öffentlich die besorgten Anfragen zu beantworten.


----------



## bon_cremant (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Da ich*

Superidee - meine e-mail kommt.

Danke!!!!!!!!!


bon_cremant


----------



## Knispel (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Da ich*

Auf die in den Emails gestellte Frage , warum ich den Gewässerwart an den Nagel hänge :
Es gab in unserem Verein einmal einen Jugendlichen, der fragte mich im Alter von ca. 15 Jahren, ob er mitkommen darf wenn ich die Gewässergüte unserer Gewässer bestimme. Ich bejate das . Mit 18 jahren kam der besagte Jugendliche immer noch mit, auch zu den Besatzmaßnamen und den freiwilligen Arbeitsdiensten. Ich hatte ihn denn zum Gewässerwartegrudlehrgang angemeldet. Jetzt ist er 21 und ich habe an ihm mittlerweile ( er war nach dem Grundlehrgang 2. GWW ) alle Trickt , Kniffe und mein Wissen  weitergegeben. Marco ist seit diesem Monat 1 . Gewässerwart in unserem Verein und ich kann mich entlich als 1. Vorsitzender beruhigt zurück lehnen..( mach ich auch nicht mehr, bin nur noch Angler , richtig schön).........brauch ich doch nicht mehr los.


----------



## JanS (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Da ich*

na dann ma fröhliches beruhigtes angeln ... ich überlege auch gerade ob ich nicht mitglied werden sollte ... aber noch ein verein ?


naja wat solls überlegen alleine kostet ja noch nichts ;o)

greetz Jan


----------



## Knispel (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Da ich*



			
				JanS schrieb:
			
		

> na dann ma fröhliches beruhigtes angeln ... ich überlege auch gerade ob ich nicht mitglied werden sollte ... aber noch ein verein ?
> 
> 
> naja wat solls überlegen alleine kostet ja noch nichts ;o)
> ...



Kannst aber ohne weiteres eine Gastkarte ( 20 Euronen / Monat ) bei mir bekommen, ist der Waller Feldmarksee ( TURA ). Nur mal zum ausprobieren, wirst dein blaues wunder erleben.....


----------



## JanS (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Da ich*

ich weiss doch  ... wie gesagt wenn du mal n karpfen ansitzt plast sag bescheid und ich komm mit ... nehm dir natürlich die gastkarte ab 

gruß
Jan


----------



## charly151 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Da ich*

Hier nochmal mein öffentlicher Dank:m ,
für die Zusendung der Programme und mein Glückwunsch
das Du, wie man aus Deinem  Posting entnehmen kann,
einen guten Nachfolger gefunden hast.

Viel Petri Heil
Charly


----------



## sitzangler (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Da ich*

Nochmal Danke Rainer,

ist alles angekommen und läuft bestens. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch besseres Wetter und unser Gewässerwart kann arbeiten. Aber bei 80 cm Neuschnee und ner 30 cm Eisschicht kann man kaum was machen. (außer Trödel sortieren und Glühwein trinken)

                                            der sitzangler #:


----------



## fishing-willi (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Da ich*

Das is doch mal ne super aktion, hab die auch gleich ne mail geschickt!


----------



## Knispel (2. April 2006)

*AW: Da ich*

Moin Gewässerwarte,
da immer noch Anfragen kommen, bringe ich diese mal wieder nach vorne, falls noch Bedarf besteht.


----------



## Kalle25 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Da ich*

Damit das Thema nicht immer wieder hochgeholt werden muss, habe ich es mal festgetackert. Die Programme sind schon eine feine Sache.

@Knispel: Danke!#6


----------



## Knispel (2. April 2006)

*AW: Da ich*

dafür nicht, Kalle


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. April 2006)

*AW: Da ich*

Moin Rainer!

Ne klasse Aktion von Dir!

Ich werd mal Hansy1966 fragen ob der Interesse hat.
Ich selber werde nach meiner Meisterausbildung mit in den Verein einsteigen aber wohl eher als Jugendwart.

Super feiner Zug von Dir. !Respekt!


----------



## Knispel (2. April 2006)

*AW: Da ich*

Och, so eine Gewässerwarteausbildung schadet auch nicht, erweitert man dadurch doch gewaltig seinen geistigen Horizont  gerade auf Hydro - Biologie und Hydro - Chemie. Man sieht viele Dinge plötzlich mit ganz anderen Augen, auch wenn man nicht als Gewässerwart arbeiten will....und Du kannst als zukünftiger Jugendwart Deines Vereines doch eventuell einiges an die Jungens und Mädels weitergeben. Ich hatte zu meiner aktiven Zeit oft mit Jugendgruppen vom Verein bzw. Schülergruppen bei Projettage eine Biologische Wasseruntersuchung durchgeführt. die Teilnehmer waren doch sehr überrascht, was sie dort alles an Krabbeltieren gefunden hatten und wenn sie es denn erst unter dem Steriomicroskop sahen, waren sie baff. Chemische Wasseruntersuchungen kannst du natürlich auch machen, dass doch aber nur bei interessierten bzw. älteren, welche die Zusammenhänge begreifen können.


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. April 2006)

*AW: Da ich*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Och, so eine Gewässerwarteausbildung schadet auch nicht, erweitert man dadurch doch gewaltig seinen geistigen Horizont  gerade auf Hydro - Bioligie und Hydro - Chemie. Man sieht viele Dinge plötzlich mit ganz anderen Augen, auch wenn man nicht als Gewässerwart arbeiten will....und Du kannst als zukünftiger Jugendwart Deines Vereines doch eventuell einiges an die Jungens und Mädels weitergeben. Ich hatte zu meiner aktiven Zeit oft mit Jugendgruppen vom Verein bzw. Schülergruppen bei Projettage eine Biologische Wasseruntersuchung durchgeführt. die Teilnehmer waren doch sehr überrascht, was sie dort alles an Krabbeltieren gefunden hatten und wenn sie es denn erst unter dem Steriomicroskop sahen, waren sie baff. Chemische Wasseruntersuchungen kannst du natürlich auch machen, dass doch aber nur bei interessierten bzw. älteren, welche die Zusammenhänge begreifen können.



Jupp und genau das macht unser Gewässerwart Hansy


----------



## nomerci (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Da ich*

Super Rainer !  #6

Mail kommt! |rolleyes

MfG
Tobias


----------



## Anglerfreak (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Da ich*

Echt nett! Mail ist unterwegs


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Da ich*



Anglerfreak schrieb:


> Echt nett! Mail ist unterwegs



Du weist schon das dieses Thema 2005 erstellt wurde und somit schon ein paar Tage älter ist?:m


----------



## Fishzilla (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Da ich*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Du weist schon das dieses Thema 2005 erstellt wurde und somit schon ein paar Tage älter ist?:m



#y|muahah:


----------



## Anglerfreak (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Da ich*

Ach was! |uhoh: 

Steht ja immerhin unter *Wichtig*,da kann man bei so einer Chance doch mal nachfragen...


----------



## Sammael (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Da ich*

wow....
is das angebot noch aktuell?
ich probiere mein glück...mail is draußen...
mfg
kalle


----------



## Knispel (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Da ich*

Da Unsicherheit herrscht, dass Angebot gilt immer noch. Ich weiß nicht, wieviel 100te von Programmen ich bereits verschickt habe und das nicht nur nach Deutschland, sondern auch nach Frankreich, Österreich, Schweiz, Benelux, Skandinavien und Italien.
Bisher keine negativen Äußerungen erhalten, alle waren m.E. denn wohl zufrieden damit.


----------



## Werner1 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Da ich*

Hallo Rainer,

da das noch aktuell ist habe ich dir auch eine Mail geschickt.

Vielen Dank
Werner


----------



## C.K. (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Da ich*

Feiner Zug von Dir @Rainer, dass Du Dich noch einmal hier zu Wort gemeldet hast, dass Deine Programme auch weiterhin verfügbar sind.#6#6


----------



## Werner1 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Da ich*

:vik: danke das ging schnell, macht auf den ersten Blick einen guten Eindruck #6

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Locke4865 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Da ich*

Als erstes einmal ein *Großes *Dankeschön an Rainer #6

das ging ja schnell mit den Programmen|bigeyes 

mal sehen wie sie sich in der weiteren Zukunft bewähren aber die Bedienung ist ja Kinderleicht 
so das ich da keine Probleme erwarte
denn wie ich schon in der Mail an dich geschrieben hab bin ich erst am Anfang der Gewässerwartlaufbahn


----------



## alex82 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Da ich*

Vielen lieben Dank Rainer. Ging wirklich superschnell !!
Gruß Alex


----------



## Helle_1 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Da ich*

Hallo Rainer,

Danke für das superschnelle senden der Prg. #6

Die Programme sind selbsterklärend und verständlich. Sie werden mir die Arbeit wesentlich erleichtern.

Nochmals Danke und Petri Heil

Helmut


----------



## Ossipeter (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Da ich*

Hallo Rainer,
Vielen Dank für die prompte Lieferung. Die Programme laufen tadellos und sind leicht zu bedienen! 
Wie Martin schon sagte:
Es wäre echt schade, wenn diese Hilfestellungen in der Versenkung verschwunden wären!!!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Knispel (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Da ich*

Sorry 
wenn einige Kollegen etwas warten mussten.
War für eine Woch in Belgien, ein paar Angelkumpels besuchen.
Die Programme sind aber heute rausgegangen.


----------



## FrontlineA.R (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Da ich*

Hallo Rainer

auch von Lüder und mir vielen *vielen dank* für die programme!!!wirklich super nett das du sie allen frei zur verfügung stellst#6#6#6


----------



## Der Fischer (3. März 2009)

*AW: Da ich*

Hallo Rainer,

vielen Dank für die Programme,kann mich den anderen nur anschliessen,sind super.


----------



## slowhand (4. März 2009)

*AW: Da ich*

Danke Rainer, Programme laufen super! Top!


----------



## Bellyboater (4. März 2009)

*AW: Da ich*

Auch von mir noch mal besten Dank für die Programme.


----------



## tim-der-angler (19. März 2009)

*AW: Da ich*

hi

vielen dank einfach große klasse


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. März 2009)

*AW: Da ich*

Hallo Rainer,

auch von mir herzlichen Dank für die Dateien, auch ohne schon mal in die Tiefe geschaut zu haben, sehen die wirklich ganz gut aus. #6

Tolle Sache, dass Du sie so einfach zur Verfügung stellst.


----------



## Steff_1406 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Da ich*

besten dank für die unterlagen!


----------



## nostradamus (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Da ich*

hi,

kannst du mir das Progr. auch schicken?

danke

nosta


----------



## prinz1 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Da ich*

hallo
melde hiermit auch mal interesse an!
mehl is abgeschickt!
vielen dank

der prinz


----------



## Tobi92 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Da ich*

Ohh da bin ich wohl etwas spät dran
Naja versuchen kostet nix
Mail is gleich raus

Aufjedenfall sehr interessant 
Vielen dank dafür


----------

